# food - I *may* have figured it out



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

the food part of weight loss has seemed really, really difficult for me. I have done calorie counting, and that works, but honestly it defies some of what I believe about health. For example, sometimes, I can eat something really really "bad" for me, like cookies b/c I have a certain amount of calories left, but something healthier that has a few more calories, I can't have. If you goal is weight loss, I suppose it doesn't matter. But if your goal is overall health, that doesn't make sense!

So... 
I consulted a friend who has a masters degree in holistic nutrition... She made the following suggestions for how to eat well and have it be just a part of life, and not a "diet"... I am eating this way, and in spite of my initial misgivings, I am having a surprising level of success in continued weightloss... for that reason, I decided to pass it on. What I am going to tell you will be controversial, and so take what you like and leave the rest. Like anything else, nutrition has many different points of view.

Nutritionist suggestions:
1) imagine a plate. fill 1/2 of it with veggies. 1/4 with protein. 1/8 with fat and 1/8 with carbs.
2) carbs do not have to be breads. They can be starchy veggies or fruits or beans, which are better.
3) eat real food... real butter, real cream, etc... the best food you can sustainably buy, remembering that good food is cheaper than bad health in the long run. So if you can afford grass-fed beef, buy it. 
4) gut health is important. If you can do it in good conscience, drink raw milk. If you can't, eat LOTS of yogurt, kefir, fermented veggies etc... and possibly supplement with probiotics.
5) use honey, stevia, or pureed dates to sweeten things. (she lets me sweeten my coffee with sugar. :0)
6) Pay attention to what your body is telling you. For me, I started to notice that I feel bloated and yucky when I eat bread, so I am going gluten free for a while to see what happens. 

Eating while training
1) try to avoid snacking after dinner unless you are training and need extra nutrition and only carb load when you really need it. 
2) good snacks when you are supposed to eat more include yogurt, a handful of nuts, berries or other fruit if you are needing "carbs". 
3) Use whey powder if you need a supplement. She is not a fan of soy products.


OK that's it. So far, it is working. I have been having success in weight loss again without counting calories and eating in a way that I feel is good for my body. 

FWIW, I hope this helps somebody. I am not an expert tho- so be sure to do the research for yourself. 

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

that looks like a good eating plan, always the more natural the better. Pam


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

I am new here so not sure if or when this post may show up.

I think you have hit on some interesting notions. I work with a psychiatrist (as a co-worker not as a patient) that specializes in eating disorders. These people can be anorexic or obese. He always tells people not to diet but to make healthy choices that are sustainable. 

People go on a diet and have significant losses in weight by following a certain regime. Then they go back to what ever they were doing before and they go back to the weight and often even more. So they have significant losses but over time _gain weight_. He tells people to pay attention to how they feel after the food they ate, not how they feel emotionally (because we know there is an emotional component to some eating) but how they feel physically. If eating lots of vegtables with lots of fiber causes you abdominal pain and bloating or if having lots of simple carbs causes you to retain fluid or what ever, then pay attention to that. Make healthy choices that your body likes. 

Some peole can eat anything and not feel uncomfortable. That is where they just need to make healthy choices every time they open the mouth to put something in. Practice mindful eating and think about how it will be processed in your body. Of couse you need to add to this reasonable activity. Most people will lose weight (or gain if that is the need) over a slow period of time and it will be much more likely to be sustainable. 

We all want quick results and if we go on a crash diet and lose 30 lbs we are over joyed. But it is so hard on the body to then gain back 40 lbs. It is so much better for health to change your attitude and outlook on food and be happy with the small changes over time that is more sustainable. Be someone that eats to live, not someone that lives to eat.

Ruralnurse


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think she's probably right on, cindy. 

Though I would say carbs SHOULDN'T be breads and other starches...In fact, if half of your plate is fruits and veggies, you're probably all set for carbs already.
I like to point out to people who say they have food addictions that I would bet they don't have food addictions so much as SUGAR addictions. 
Most of us don't wake up in the middle of the night craving a T-bone. We dream about Oreos and Doritos and Grandma's cinnamon rolls... 

But something I've discovered is that most people, once you get most of the carbs (including fruit, potatoes, etc) out of their diet are all of sudden miraculously cured of their "food addictions."
Get rid of the sugar and you get rid of the blood sugar swings. Ie, it's not so much psychological as it is physiological.


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

That is very interesting. I love #3~ "eat real food." That is exactly what I do--real food grown on our farm (as much as possible) and unprocessed foods. 

I don't count calories, but I do moderate my portion sizes so it works out well. I've never been on a "diet" that works, but eating real foods in moderate portions, and working out, is what got my weight off and helps me maintain.

That is great information to share, Cindy. I'm sure it will help someone.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

ErinP said:


> But something I've discovered is that most people, once you get most of the carbs (including fruit, potatoes, etc) out of their diet are all of sudden miraculously cured of their "food addictions."
> Get rid of the sugar and you get rid of the blood sugar swings. Ie, it's not so much psychological as it is physiological.


THIS. Three weeks ago I cut out refined sugars and all grains. Within days I noticed that my lifelong battle with sweets cravings... and pretty much any cravings, was gone. I made cookies for a family get-together last week and I didn't even eat one. That would normally have been so impossible for me. I'm 31 years old and ever since I can remember I have fought and fought against constant cravings for sweets... and now those are gone. I will never ever go back to eating grains.

And I can say for sure it was cutting out the grains that did it - because I already rarely ate sweets simply because I could never control myself. If I baked cookies, I ate them all. But I was eating a lot of whole grains... and constantly craving more. I get plenty of carbs from veggies and fruit, but just with getting rid of grains and committing to not eat sugars I was just BLOWN away by how I am now satiated and don't get hungry between meals or any urges to snack or anything. And I'm even pregnant... you know how prevalent cravings are for us!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Just reporting back in, I had a two pound weight loss this week eating like this with no calorie counting, or carb counting, or fat counting. More importantly to me, no hunger, and no negative impact on my training for the triathalon. Yea. This is good.

Cindyc.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

That looks like an excellent eating plan -- thanks for posting that.

Kathleen


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Cindy-E,

Thanks for your post! I've been so discouraged about the food thing, think it's 98% psychological. (reading prep sites makes me want comfort food LOL)

Going to be looking into holistic nutrition.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow - coincidentally, my DH and I have been eating this way now since mid-March, and our combined weight loss is 80 lbs! Basically, if you can't wash it, we don't eat it... most of the time. A small amount of cheese makes its way in, as does a very small amount of butter, and we minimize breads/pastas/rice to what amounts to about 3 servings/week. Basically, we shoot for NO processed carbs, and that way when a small amount happens, it isn't the end of the world.

We are not counting calories overall, but we pay attention to portion sizes and most of our plate is fresh veggies, then lean meat, and some times a small amount of higher carb natural foods, like potatoes and corn. A few nuts now and then. We eat fruit as snacks or with breakfast. Natural food fills you up! If you eat protein in the morning, your blood sugar will stay more stable throughout the day and you will have fewer cravings.

Best of all; we don't feel like we're on a diet! We're just eating differently now.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Another 2 lb weight loss this week. =0) Seems to be working. 

Cindyc.


----------

